
Introducing time.cloudflare.com - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/secure-time/
======
judge2020
Likely soon-to-be fixed but the developer docs link is broken:
[https://developers.cloudflare.com/time-
services](https://developers.cloudflare.com/time-services)

~~~
jgrahamc
[https://developers.cloudflare.com/time-
services/](https://developers.cloudflare.com/time-services/) should work.
Getting a redirect added.

------
groundCode
> Today I’m proud to help introduce a service that would have made my life
> from 2015 through 2019 a whole lot harder

Surely the author means easier?

~~~
jjwhitaker
The blog says they were trying to test an attack against a secure system and
failed until they used an NTP vulnerability to roll back the clock on the PC.
If NTP was secured against that vulnerability, their test attack would have
failed and made their project more difficult.

